# My 1976 14 ft Alumacraft project



## surfer4191 (Jun 7, 2008)

I've had this boat for about 5 years now. Bought it with a different trailer and motor that looked to be from the 70's as well. Paid $400 for it. A short while after I bought it I went and got myself a new 4-stroke Johnson (9.9 hp). I also, just in the last few weeks, had to buy a new trailer. The old one was rusted to the max. I use the boat here in Florida for fishing and going out to the islands to party with friends. I'll post a picture from this past Memorial Day from where we call "Disappearing Island". Over a thousand people anchor their boats off the island, which is located right in front of Ponce Inlet where the Intracoastal flows into the Atlantic Ocean. It's always a lot of fun. They even set up a stage and generators and have a band that plays
Here are my plans for the boat. What I want is to pull out the middle seat completely, build a small deck on the front, and make floors for the bottom so that the water will run underneath and not get everything wet. If you could post links to someone else that has taken a seat out or built floors in an alumacraft that would be awesome. I've got some good ideas already.


----------



## Jim (Jun 7, 2008)

Welcome man! 
Thanks for joining! :beer:

Great Pictures! I'm a little jealous.  

I like what you are thinking of doing to your boat.

Here is a link to most of the projects done on the site already. If your handy, you will have no problems with the conversion.

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=3156


----------



## alumacraftjoe (Jun 7, 2008)

I have a 76 alumacraft 14' boat as well. I took out a seat in mine. Here is what it looks like now. The main floor was easy for me as the guy who had it before me had one that had rotted. I used the bracing he made under the floor as pattern for the new one I'll try to find a picture of that too. 







Here is the old floor I took out. Those braces follow the contour of the bottom of the boat to make a flat surface for floor to sit on. Works really well, unfortunatley previous owner left boat in rain with no bilge pump and did not treat the wood bases. Had enough decent wood left to use them as templates for the new I put in. Hope this helps if you have any questions let me know.


----------



## Tompatt (Jun 7, 2008)

nice boat. like jim said theres a few ppl who have done that. Good luck!


----------



## surfer4191 (Jun 7, 2008)

Got some work done today. Made floors with 1/2" plywood and 2x4s. also figured out how i want my deck. its not going to be too hard. i still have to seal the wood and carpet it. im putting a storage area under the deck for battery, life vest, waterproof box, etc. might try and make the deck a little longer. we'll see. much more work to do. half of the wood was from out in my garage. i've been reading this forum for weeks learning lots of dif tricks.


----------



## Jim (Jun 7, 2008)

Looks good man


How wide are the 2 braces in the front where the V meets? Are you planning on putting storage under that or a place for a seat?


----------



## Waterwings (Jun 7, 2008)

Welcome Aboard, and nice rig! 8) . Looking forward to your on-going reports of the mod 8)


----------



## surfer4191 (Jun 8, 2008)

Jim said:


> Looks good man
> 
> 
> How wide are the 2 braces in the front where the V meets? Are you planning on putting storage under that or a place for a seat?




i have 2x2s running "vertical" along the top. There are 2x4s at the ends of them going "horizontal" on top of the bench seats. underneath are 2x10 headers to block off water, etc and give support to the storage box. They are in a V shape. i need a little more bracing under the 2x2s but i think thats it. im going to put low seats on the boat, one on the front deck a little to the left and one on the back bench a little to the right. itll be nice for my girlfriend to be able to lean back and stretch her legs out. ill post what gets done today when I am finished. who knows where i'll end up!


----------



## surfer4191 (Jun 9, 2008)

alumacraftjoe said:


> I have a 76 alumacraft 14' boat as well. I took out a seat in mine. Here is what it looks like now. The main floor was easy for me as the guy who had it before me had one that had rotted. I used the bracing he made under the floor as pattern for the new one I'll try to find a picture of that too.
> Here is the old floor I took out. Those braces follow the contour of the bottom of the boat to make a flat surface for floor to sit on. Works really well, unfortunatley previous owner left boat in rain with no bilge pump and did not treat the wood bases. Had enough decent wood left to use them as templates for the new I put in. Hope this helps if you have any questions let me know.



I take it the middle seat was gone before you got the boat? I started to grind through the strap on the top and realized how thick the aluminum was there. I decided to leave it in, scared that the rails may wobble more and create more vibrations. Mine already does enough. Do you notice this in yours? Do you think it would vibrate the rails more? 

Also, I took the wood out and sealed it with Thompson's Water Seal. Was this a good choice (maybe I should be asking the questions before I act!) I sprayed it on with a spray bottle, as the instructions said. Is one coat good? 

The deck is solid and just barely slides in and out. After I carpet everything it will be real snug and I will put a few screws through where the deck is on top of the alum before I carpet. 

I think the added weight up front will be nice, especially by myself. Going out with 3 people will prob be pretty slow. I might try to weigh the wood before I put it in. Any ideas how I could do this? Maybe just buy a cheap bathroom scale and balance it?

Here are the pics:


----------



## surfer4191 (Jun 9, 2008)

I've also got a question about the transom, what kind of wood do you use and how do you seal it?


----------



## Ron42261 (Jun 9, 2008)

My old 76 14ft. Richline has Plywood I assume marine ply. I would need to check it , maybe 1 or 1 1/4 thick?

Mine was in good shape and riveted to the boat so I did not change it.

Lookin Good, its lots of work I thought I would whip through mine in 1 weekend & did all my woodwork - just dont get in a hurry and get burnt out take your time its way more fun
Good Job :USA1: 
Ron


----------



## mErcMaN1o9 (Aug 16, 2009)

The trolling motor you put on there is freshwater. Are you using that in saltwater? Good job!


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Aug 17, 2009)

What part of florida? im originally from st.pete

looks like yall know how to party!


----------

